# FS: Blyxa Japonica, R. Macandra, Sunset Hygro, Alternathera Reineckii



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Plant Package: Blyxa Japonica, R. Macandra, Sunset Hygro, Alternathera Reineckii
$10 Plant package trimmings from my show tank:

Blyxa Japonica - 10+ rhizomes 
R. Macandra - 10 stems
Sunset Hygro - 5+ stems
Alternathera Reineckii - 10 stems










These plants needs CO2


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

still got some trimmings...


----------



## BILLMORRIS (Apr 5, 2012)

I am interested in some trimmings.

Pls. call 604 837 1064


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi Bill,

I will give you a call.



BILLMORRIS said:


> I am interested in some trimmings.
> 
> Pls. call 604 837 1064


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Pending for pickup.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

One more package available.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Got some more trimmings for sale... pickup only.


----------



## Tommy72a (Jan 6, 2013)

Im drooling over your Stellatas! When are they coming available?


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi Tommy,

I'll PM you when i got cuttings, maybe a couple of weeks I say. 

Cheers!


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Sold! Forgot to close this thread.


----------

